# Tracker Appeal Costs



## notabene (11 Feb 2020)

Have any of the appeals panels awarded costs regarding third parties used to further claims do we know?


----------



## ragdal (11 Feb 2020)

I know of one.


----------



## LadyHB (11 Feb 2020)

I received costs from BOI to cover professional services used to prepare and support my appeal submission which was subsequently upheld. I just had to submit receipts (and in fact I even included relevant taxi and courier receipts too, which were also covered)


----------

